# 1300€ Gaming PC



## jakob1403 (29. Mai 2019)

*1300€ Gaming PC*

Hi ich möchte mir einen gaming pc zusammenbauen und brauche hilfe bei den Teilen. Ich brauche diesen hauptsächlich für Fortnite und Streaming und spiele das Spiel auf niedrigen Einstellungen, daher brauche ich glaube eher eine bessere CPU. Spiele auf 144hz Monitor. Übertakten muss nich sein wäre aber cool wenns die möglichkeit gäbe. Danke an euch alle schonmal
Jakob


----------



## durky91 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: 1300€ Gaming PC*

Hey jakob,

Ich würde dich einmal bitten die folgenden Fragen ausführlich zu beantworten dann fällt es uns leichter dir eine optimale Konfiguration zusammenzustellen.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Gruß

Durky


----------



## Discocoonnect (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: 1300€ Gaming PC*

Desweiteren kommen in den nächsten vermutlich 2 Monaten neue Komponenten von AMD auf den Markt, welche hervorragend in das Budget passen könnten. Intel erachte ich als zu teuer, wenn man drum rum kommt.


----------



## Ceyy (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: 1300€ Gaming PC*

Bekommst aber auch aktuell mit einer 2070 ein sehr tolles System für 144 wqhd mit dem Budget 

Aber ja, warten wäre das sinnvollste wenn man nicht so ungeduldig wie ich wäre


----------



## markus1612 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: 1300€ Gaming PC*



Ceyy schrieb:


> Bekommst aber auch aktuell mit einer 2070 ein sehr tolles System für 144 wqhd mit dem Budget
> 
> Aber ja, warten wäre das sinnvollste wenn man nicht so ungeduldig wie ich wäre



Es geht hauptsächlich ja um die CPUs, die nächsten Monat bereits auf den Markt kommen sollen.


----------

